# Clexane and nausea



## KateMart (Jul 14, 2014)

Hi ladies,

I've been taking clexane since my FET five days ago. From the first time I took it, I felt sick but since then I have been feeling nauseous on and off all day. I keep thinking I'm hungry and then getting full really quickly. I have also lost 3lbs in the last couple of days.

has anyone else had these symptoms with clexane? I am on baby aspirin too but have been taking that for a month will no ill effects. I'm also taking fish oil but think I'm going to stop  

Xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi *KateMart*, I've been on the clexane for more than 6 weeks now and I've not experienced anything like this, have you spoken to your clinic? I know I've to stay on it until week 12 of pregnancy, that'd make for a pretty grim time for you if it is that that's making you ill. I'd give them a ring.
Best of luck, fingers crossed for you. X


----------



## KateMart (Jul 14, 2014)

Thanks for your reply jam&cream. I haven't spoken to my clinic, they weren't initially concerned that there would be any side effects so I'm worried that they'd think me a bit of a hypochondriac. I also googled it and nausea seemed to be a common side effect although the weight loss is odd. 

I'll phone tomorrow, better to be safe than sorry. 

Xx


----------



## Ali_123 (Mar 13, 2014)

I was on clexane and it didn't have any side effects for me, it's similar to baby asprin in that it thins the blood. Did you start taking progesterone suppositories after your FET? If so I would think that they would be the more likely culprit than the clexane. X


----------



## KateMart (Jul 14, 2014)

Hi Ali,

Thanks for getting back to me. Yes I am on the progesterone but also had these on my fresh cycle and didn't feel ill. I was taking fish oil at the same time as the clexane, I did the first and second night I took it and felt really sick both evenings. I'm guessing that was because they both thin the blood. I read clexane can have effects on the stomach, for example you shouldn't take it if you've had an ulcer. I do have IBS and have had inflammation of the stomach lining so thought it could be linked. 

Xx


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

KateMart, have you actually been diagnosed with a clotting disorder? If not, I'd ring the IVF clinic and ask if there's a compelling reason to stay on the clexane in addition to the baby aspirin. Your feeling ill all the time can't be good either!


----------



## Ali_123 (Mar 13, 2014)

Ah yes, I remember reading something about not taking fish oil when on baby asprin/clexane so that could be the culprit! Are you feeling better now?  Was it a day 5 FET? If so I'm wondering if the of off nausea could be an early pregnancy symptom?! Bit early bur some people feel it straight away!! Wishing you lots of luck! X


----------



## KateMart (Jul 14, 2014)

Thanks for the reply Crazy Horse. No I don't have a clotting disorder. I had a basic thrombophillia screen and nothing came up, but have had two miscarriages hence the aspirin and clexane combo. 

Ali I do actually feel a lot better. Have done my injection tonight two hours ago, and no symptoms. I've stopped the fish oil and going to take vit C in the mornings rather than after tha jab as that can effect it too apparently!

Yes it was a five day FET. I did consider today's nausea could be a good sign but didn't want to let myself get carried away! Thanks for the luck! All the best to you, too xx


----------

